# Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav



## DasaTeamchef (1. April 2007)

MoinMoin, 

bin gerade von ALS zurück und wollte ich mal einen erfreulichen Fangbericht übermitteln.

Nach erneuten kurzfristigen Absagen fuhren wir Freitagabend mit 7Mann nach Fynshav auf ALS um Samstag und Sonntag mit der MS NANA zu starten.

Samstag: Nach den ersten beiden Stops mit mageren Fängen beschloss der Kapitän Morten Kristiansen mit uns zwei Wracks anzulaufen. Alter Schwede - da klopfte es aber in den Ruten!!!!
Kurz gesagt.....es wurde kein "Schwein" oder auch Mäler erlegt, aber es waren etliche Fische zwischen 70 und 80 cm dabei. Zeitweilig kamen diese Löwen auch als Doubletten. So fing mein Herr Vater an schlechteren Tagen auch "Ballast Bello" genannt eine Double von 74 und 75. Andreas oder auch "Dicken" (Wer ist hier dick?) fing eine ähnliche....Heiko "Du bist Deutschland"....fing nicht nur die meisten sondern auch mit mir zusammen den größten Dorsch. Endergebnis war 82Dorsche, wobei Heiko 16 und ich 15 erbeutete.
Am Ende des ersten Tages bedankte ich mich bei Morten.....ich bin häufiger auf Kuttern.....Heiko Stengel, Jens Lützow, Bernhard Militz....alles gute Kapitäne.....und es gibt bestimmt weitere (alle kann ich ja nicht kennen, aber was Morten angestellt hat war traumhaft. Aufmerksam ohne Ende......und nicht nur was die Schiffahrt betrifft.....nur das Heck mußte nach dem Gaff rufen....und bei den Doubletten hantierte Morten sogar mit zwei Gaffs (kein "Fleischtreffer") und 5Min kein Fisch - sofort verholen.

Sonntag: 

Morten begrüßte uns schon mit den Worten.....heute wird es leider nicht so gut, die Drift ist weniger geworden, das Wetter fast zu schön.
Auf meine Frage ob es wieder zu den Riffs geht - nein....da brauchen die Dorsche ein paar Tage Ruhe, aber Richtung Aero sind seit ein paar Tagen die Netze weg.
Dort angekommen, am Rand des Gebietes wo er mit uns hin wollte - Netze!!!
Die stehen noch vor dem Gebiet - Fangverbot auf Dorsch in DK bis Mai, Dorsch nur als 10%iger Beifang erlaubt. Und direkt hinter den Netzen - DORSCHE.....ich liebe diese Leoparden!!!!
Überall knallte es inb den Ruten - alles gute Fische um die 60cm....bei mir? Dreimal knallte es....die Rutenspitze runter bis aufs Wasser.....alle drei weg! Haken waren nochmal kontrolliert....nix zu machen.....Dorsche weg...nur noch Whitings....davon fing ich reichlich - heute wohl insgesamt 15. Ich schaute in meinen Fischsack - null. Henry (macht alles scharf) hatte drei von über 60...sogar Ralle ("weißt Du was Du mich mal kannst?") hatte drei....Ballast Bello zwei....Heiko zwei, Andreas zwei......
Verholen.....puh....(mach ich etwas falsch?) Back to the roots!
Jigs wie gestern und ebenfalls wie gestern kaum den Pilk heben, nur anlupfen! Knack! 45er.....Auswurf....liegenlassen....lupfen...Knack....
50er...Auswurf...liegenlassen..lupfen...Knack 45er...so ging es weiter....Halbzeit! Morten wollte nochmal 30Min. fahren, er hat da noch ein "Special", weil es ihm soviel Spaß bringt mit uns, und wir zeigen das wir mit den Peitschen umgehen können....
Zwischenbilanz Heiko und Andreas....zwei.....Henry.....4...Ralle 5, Ballast Bello 2, Arne (Nr. 7) ebenfalls zwei....und ich mit 8Fischen.
Und dann....kam das Special.....Holla die Waldfee...Morten rief: "Nur runter lassen"......und es machte gleich 5x KNACK....fünf große Fische, aber bei mir....weg war er, Bügel auf nur 1m zum Grund - Knack - wieder ein RIESE (naja.....Ostseeriese)...und weg....ich fluchte....Henry: "Bügel auf!!!"
nur 2m zum Grund....und KNACK....und gleich wieder weg....
Nun schrie ich: Ich krieg KREISLAUF.....Bügel auf.....und KNACK...Jo, dann habe ich ihn bekommen. Morten schätze auch 10Pfund....es knackte noch etliche Male an diese Kante, aber ich fing nur die zwischen 45 - und 50, allerdings hatte ich am Ende insgesant 15, Andreas 10, Heiko und Henry 8 Arne und Ralle 7, und Ballast Bello 5.
Andreas schaffte es die letzen drei Dorsche zu fangen, für mich war da nix mehr zu holen - wie abgeschnitten, aber Andreas zog sogar noch eine 70er Doublette!

Alles in allem.....eine supergeile Tour, wir incl Morten hatten einen Heidenspass...Morten sah noch nie jemanden der wie ich im Takt seines alten Diesels tanzte...meinte: "Wenn das ein Regentanz ist - wird er böse! (Scherz)
Leider hat Morten nur wenige Termine frei - wir hatten auch schon einen "Ausfall" übernommen - aber in der Woche echt ne Reise wert - und die 100Km mehr (wenn man aus HH kommt) gegenüber Heiligenhafen - werden durch die doppelte Angelzeit mehr als ausgeglichen. Und was noch hinzu kommt, dadurch das Speisen und Getränke an Bord nicht verkauft werden wird es im Endeffekt sogar günstiger - aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema - zumal einige wenige Kutter einen wirklich guten Service bieten!!

Habe fertich!!!


----------



## C.K. (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

Toll, dass es Euch gefallen hat und ihr schöne Dorsche pumpen konntet !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

hey frank 
super bericht ,wenn es doch überall so gut laufen würde.dk iss auf jeden fall die paar km mehr fahrt wert #6

greez
andy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

ja, wir planen schon die nächste Tour


----------



## muz660socke (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

Klasse Bericht, der mich überzeugt hat. Wir werden unser Glück wenn alles klappt vom 11.06 - 13.06 versuchen. Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf.
Gruß. Gerd


----------



## Heggi (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

Moin Moin,
schöner Betrag, liest sich echt gut. Hätte gerne nähere Info wo Ihr genau losgefahren seid und wie man Kontakt aufnehmen kann. #c  Gruß Heggi.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

moin frank 
dein bericht hat mich einfach gezwungen sie für den 21.07 zu chartern. vorher gabs keine chance sie am we zu bekommen voll ausgebucht .sind übrigens noch plätze frei.netter kerl der morten.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*



Heggi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> schöner Betrag, liest sich echt gut. Hätte gerne nähere Info wo Ihr genau losgefahren seid und wie man Kontakt aufnehmen kann. #c  Gruß Heggi.





http://www.msnana.dk/


----------



## Heggi (9. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

Moin,
@ Andy 0209, vielen Dank für die Info und Petrie. Heggi


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Fangmeldung MS NANA / Fynshav*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen. Muß ja mächtig Spaß gemacht haben.*
*Petri heil und weiterhin gut Fisch am Haken.*
*Der Pirat!!!|schild-g *


----------

